# Rina had her foal!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, here he is!
He'll only be here until he's weaned until the stalions owner comes to pick him up. 
I think he's about 75% Arabian, 25% pinto.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Awww, how sweet!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

awwww He so adorable and cute!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Awww, how sweet!


Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> awwww He so adorable and cute!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats, awww!  He is sooo adorable.


----------



## FatSpottedAppy (Jul 26, 2008)

He is so cute! I love his tail.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I love his ears!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

What a cute baby!! How adorable


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> I love his ears!!


That's my favourite part of him.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

ohh hes cute, his ears crack me up, their awsome!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

They look almost like little devil horns. So the stallion's owners may wanna watch out when that little one grows up.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> They look almost like little devil horns. So the stallion's owners may wanna watch out when that little one grows up.


He is getting a bit of a sassy attitude already to go with them!
He is very confident.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is actually pretty darn cute Steff! And I must say I kinda like his coloring, just because he is only about 20-30% white. The more color the better! He does have some great hooked ears to go with him! Glad she had no issues with the foaling and is healthy and happy! Give her a scratch for me and tell her "Good Job Momma!"


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> He is actually pretty darn cute Steff! And I must say I kinda like his coloring, just because he is only about 20-30% white. The more color the better! He does have some great hooked ears to go with him! Glad she had no issues with the foaling and is healthy and happy! Give her a scratch for me and tell her "Good Job Momma!"


Ahh... he's basic. lol
Shoulda kept his ears for Khaper! LOL
She had no problems at all, doesn't bug her when he nurses, and is VERY protective. She even exiled Surf so she's hanging wout with Rythm and Bree and driving her crazy. 
I'll give her a bit of a hot dog bun for you too.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good to hear! Poor old Surf. BTW why are there no pictures of her up yet? Poor sweet girl. 

Be sure to give her some bread!! LOL


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Stunning foal. I would love to own a paint again. I have always been a sucker for them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Good to hear! Poor old Surf. BTW why are there no pictures of her up yet? Poor sweet girl.
> 
> Be sure to give her some bread!! LOL


I did make a post for Surf! I'll have to re-bump it for you.
Got some really nice shots of her too. 

I will give Rina a peice of bread from you.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Stunning foal. I would love to own a paint again. I have always been a sucker for them.


Thanks.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No I saw the old ones, you don't have any new ones of her mane all groomed out and looking good!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> No I saw the old ones, you don't have any new ones of her mane all groomed out and looking good!


What are you talking about? Surf never had her mane tangled. lol
PS - I added her to AllBreedPedigree. 
CHECK THAT OUT!
Almost good enough to have an orgasm over!
Her name is JRR Surf Dancer


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

That is a very good looking foal!!!


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jrr+surf+dancer

Sure has some nice lines!!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

With bloodlines like that, no wonder he is a looker!

And his markings are about as perfect as you would ever want, he sure is beautiful!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

firemom1 said:


> That is a very good looking foal!!!


Thanks.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

firemom1 said:


> http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jrr+surf+dancer
> 
> Sure has some nice lines!!!


Oh, that's actually to my other mare Surf. 

This is the link to his dam's (Rina) pedigree. 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jandala+ballerina


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stunning foal. To bad you don't get to keep this darling!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> What a stunning foal. To bad you don't get to keep this darling!


Thanks!
The lady I purchased the mare from is going to buy him, so he will have a good home with her.


----------

